# Sunderland Nuclear Bunker Autumn 2010



## theoss (Nov 5, 2010)

Not far from Sunderland towm centre, is what appears to be either a nuclear shelter, civil defence bunker or some other form or Cold War shelter- little seems available online.

There isn't really much to it either. One large room, a couple of toilets, a plant room and connecting corridors.

Not accessible- the remains of the access stairs;




bunker 145 by theoss, on Flickr

remains of the air filtration plant;




bunker 139 by theoss, on Flickr




bunker 140 by theoss, on Flickr




bunker 159 by theoss, on Flickr




bunker 141 by theoss, on Flickr

The other main room;




bunker 143 by theoss, on Flickr




bunker 142 by theoss, on Flickr


----------



## Krypton (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow i like this very much!!!!

Great work!


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nect time I am up there Krypton, were off there!


----------



## Krypton (Nov 5, 2010)

nij4829 said:


> Nect time I am up there Krypton, were off there!




Toooo right!!!

I shall also take my special key to that other place!


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 5, 2010)

Krypton said:


> Toooo right!!!
> 
> I shall also take my special key to that other place!



damn right you will, or ill drag you home to get it lol


----------



## zimbob (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm liking this 

Nice find *TheOss*


----------



## Engineer (Nov 5, 2010)

*Bunker.*

Nice. Have you tried any enquiring locally as to what the place was?


----------



## evilnoodle (Nov 5, 2010)

This looks really good! Nice one, fella


----------



## theoss (Nov 6, 2010)

Just to add. Entrance to this bunker has since been sealed. There is no further access at the present time.


----------



## Cuban B. (Nov 6, 2010)

It looks like an interesting site, was there much asbestos down there?


----------



## theoss (Nov 6, 2010)

Cuban B. said:


> It looks like an interesting site, was there much asbestos down there?



A bit of broken stuff knocking about- nowhere near as Bempton thougjh.


----------



## sidsabbath (Jan 21, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## professor frink (Jan 21, 2011)

Nicely lit photos, and a nice find.


----------



## theoss (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't really chance across any notable explores these days, so when I saw the entrance to this place, I expected just a little cavey thing, once inside I reaslised it was bigger, and got my hopes up, but ended up being a bit dissapointed.




bunker 153 by theoss, on Flickr

NOTE- these pictures are still from November 2010. The steel gate in the picture below has now been used to secure the access- there was suggested someone was living in there, so it was checked out and secured. I have recently been back to this location, and it is still very secure.




bunker 154 by theoss, on Flickr


----------

